# E brake cluster light wont turn off



## cuchifrito (Jan 21, 2012)

mk3 vw jetta 96 trek edition 2.0l 

have checked fluid, and its proper light still on?

help would be appreciated greatly


----------



## cuchifrito (Jan 21, 2012)

car needs to pass inspection which is coming up soon any information on how to fix this problem also was told could be "plugs have been frozen because of the cold weather" not for sure if thats accurate so helps wanted thanks


----------



## q_ball2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, My e-brake light flickers and stays on too when i have the ebrake handle down... same car... its effing annoying... but i can't seem to figure it out... i am starting to think its just my cluster...


----------



## cuchifrito (Jan 21, 2012)

i bought the car in the end of the fall after about a month when it started to get cold ebrake light would flicker but id push down the ebrake completely and the flicking would stop but recently makin sure the ebrake is down completly just doesnt fix the problem honestly the ebrake light is just annoying thats the problem and being that my ebrake works exactly as it should be is worst


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*brake light*

Prob. need a new switch for the ebrake I think a good way to check would be pull the console up unplug the sensor and put a jumper connecting the wires of the plug to see if the light goes out if that works then you need a switch


----------



## ABA.slo (Apr 11, 2012)

*Same issue*

My car just started doing the same thing. Anyone try get a new brake switch?


----------

